# 4 Dollar calves



## Ironbutt (Jan 5, 2013)

The sale barn close to where I live sold 300 lb heifer black angus calves at the auction price of $4.00 a pound this past thursday. Anyone else seeing these kind of prices? Is this the new norm or just a fluke?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

We are seeing calves of that weight sale in the $3-4.00 per hundred here in se oklahoma.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Yep, I am not sure how long it can keep going until something has to give. Cattle numbers nationwide are still low which is driving the price up, but things I have heard says at a Goberment level they are attempting to allow more imported beef to bring the prices back down. I hope not, high beef prices is also driving the demand up for many other animals, like my pigs!! 
This year at the sale barn I have seen week old bottle dairy calves in the $250 to $500 range.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

I sold calves today, didn't stick around,so don't know how they sold. I intended to feed them out longer but right now a 800 lb calf isn't bringing much, if any, more then a 400 pounder. Looked like breaking even was the best I was going to do.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

FarmerDavid said:


> I sold calves today, didn't stick around,so don't know how they sold. I intended to feed them out longer but right now a 800 lb calf isn't bringing much, if any, more then a 400 pounder. Looked like breaking even was the best I was going to do.


You are right. I sold a 728 pound steer Thursday. He sold for $1.80. It doesn't pay to hold them. Won't make that mistake again!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

francismilker said:


> We are seeing calves of that weight sale in the $3-4.00 per hundred here in se oklahoma.


How about these prices. OUCH..
calves steers and heifers
All calves have been vaccinated and are eating great
All are at* least 100 pound *calves not a question about it.
4 swiss bulls 500 each take all for 450 each
3 Holstein bulls 500 each take all 450 each
1 holstein cross 500
1 holstein cross about 90 pounds 
2 weaned holstines steers 600 take both 575 each
1 weaned jersey steer 500 sold
2 weaned single birth holstein heifers 800 each
3 weaned jerseys 800 each
1 weaned Angus swiss 800
1 weaned swiss 650


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

Weaned steer calves - of the beef variety - commonly go for $4.00 a pound here. Every now and then we'll have a few that go over $5.00. But you're right. When you do the math they are all going for about the same price per head no matter the size. No sense in feeding one out to 800 pounds. You'll get the same money for a 3 - 400 pounder.

There was almost nothing at the sale in Ocala yesterday. They were done in 2 hours.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

Farmer Jayne said:


> Weaned steer calves - of the beef variety - commonly go for $4.00 a pound here. Every now and then we'll have a few that go over $5.00. But you're right. When you do the math they are all going for about the same price per head no matter the size. No sense in feeding one out to 800 pounds. You'll get the same money for a 3 - 400 pounder.
> 
> There was almost nothing at the sale in Ocala yesterday. They were done in 2 hours.


The stockyards in joplin has run something like 30,000 head of feeders through in the past three weeks. That's probably 25% more then normal. I guess my wuestion now is what happens in 6 months when there are no market weight feeders left? If demand stays high I can see this spring calf crop pushing even higher.


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

I can see that with calves going for so much people aren't keeping any to increase their herds. It was tempting to dump even the heifers we had planned to keep because cash in hand would go a long way towards improving our fields for this year. Do you sell them now, or hope that the European cows don't crash our market so that in 2 or 3 years you can still make a profit with their offspring? It's a long time to wait. . .


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

We kept some heifers and a steer to feed out. It was hard to do but I culled
Some cows and wanted replacements. Three n 1's look like a great deal to me. You can buy them for $3000 with a calf by their side worth almost half that.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

nchobbyfarm said:


> You are right. I sold a 728 pound steer Thursday. He sold for $1.80. It doesn't pay to hold them. Won't make that mistake again!


Got my check today. Calves ranged from 400-650, all basically brought $1250 a head. Steers sold alittle better then heifers but not a huge difference. 550# steers actually brought more per head then 650#, only $2 a head, but kind of crazy.


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

I was really hoping that with the spring grass coming on, the price would go back up. We have a group that needs to find a new home...


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I sold 4 cwt Holstein steers at Joplin they were cut double vaccinated and dehorned group of 16 brought 2.78 per lb the next week the load averaged 375 lbs and they brought 2.75 per lb never thought I would see that kinda money from dairy steers


----------



## Hdunc20 (Mar 13, 2015)

I have never seen any crazy prices like that the lowest price I have ever seen was 50 dollars for 2 in calf heffers


----------



## Wild_Bill (Aug 4, 2014)

Sales are lower in the east at certain barns. Bought a nice 500lb heifer off the farm next door for 1.40 Thats about what they been bringing at our local sale. Couple sales a little further away been bringing $2-2.50. I wish I had more time to mess with more. But work comes before hobby!


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Just had a neighbor here in va who took 10 calves to sale. All between 500 700 weight. He came home with almost 16k in his pocket.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Wild_Bill, I'm surprised people aren't coming in droves, filling trailers, and hauling to auctions with higher prices!


----------



## Wild_Bill (Aug 4, 2014)

Frosted Mini's said:


> Wild_Bill, I'm surprised people aren't coming in droves, filling trailers, and hauling to auctions with higher prices!



It's a little sale. Kinda hit or miss. Always about 75-100 canner cows. Other then that who knows what might show up, but there are guys making a decent living working the sales around here. Like I said if I had more time! Farm next door sold about 10 nice calves. I could have bought them all hefers at $1.40 steer at$1.70 they were all 500-650lbs


----------



## Wild_Bill (Aug 4, 2014)

Btw here she is with a jersey


----------

